# 1990 UCI World Champ's Bikes (big pics)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I've been meaning to scan this one for a while....and I can't let 2MP have all the fun.
I'm posting pics of the first two pages, then links to all the rest because of the size of the pictures. I left them big so that all could benefit.MBA March 1991. A review of all the bikes used to win the Worlds. Ned, Greg, Julie, Cindy...



















Ned's Epic 1 
Ned's Epic 2 
Ned's Epic 3 
Ned's Epic 4 
Ned's Epic 5 
Ned's Epic 6

Cindy's Klein 1 
Cindy's Klein 2 
Cindy's Klein 3

Julie's Yeti 1 
Julie's Yeti 2 
Julie's Yeti 3

Greg's Miyata 1 
Greg's Miyata 2 
Greg's Miyata 3


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*Looks like...*

you were scannig/posting these at the same time I was doing the '89 Yeti c-26 prototype.. I like the way you are able to link those pages.. I'd do that for all my articles in a New York minute if I could and/or knew how..... Keep it up ..... also, i recently posted an article on the 1988 Stumpy Epic (carbon) down in the "manufacter" forum (Specialized thread)..


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

2ManyPlaces said:


> you were scannig/posting these at the same time I was doing the '89 Yeti c-26 prototype.. I like the way you are able to link those pages.. I'd do that for all my articles in a New York minute if I could and/or knew how..... Keep it up ..... also, i recently posted an article on the 1988 Stumpy Epic (carbon) down in the "manufacter" forum (Specialized thread)..


2ManyPlaces,

Rumpfy posted the URL's between







for the pics and used the 'Insert Hyperlink' button above for a sohisticated hyperlink with text.

The advantage from using the







over the method you used until recently is that it enables you to post a whole article in only one post. Besides this it enables other people to copy/paste the URL's to elsewhere by using the Quote buttons. URL's won't be there with your method.

Rumpfy opts for MTBR for uploading pics. I opt for http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/upload.asp because its Hyperlinks can be used elsewhere.

I manipulate my scans with PictureIt.

@Rumpfy

I can't express how happy I am with the H-Ball RidgeRunner scan.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Not THE Tomac worksbike, but very similar:









2 
3
4
5
MBA Nov92

Ad for the Tomac Raleigh:
1
2


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

2ManyPlaces said:


> you were scannig/posting these at the same time I was doing the '89 Yeti c-26 prototype.. I like the way you are able to link those pages.. I'd do that for all my articles in a New York minute if I could and/or knew how..... Keep it up ..... also, i recently posted an article on the 1988 Stumpy Epic (carbon) down in the "manufacter" forum (Specialized thread)..


Melvin is spot on with his info.
When you are typing a post, you'll see the image and link icons at the top of your text box.
To post several image in one post like both Mel and I have done, use this guy:








To post the link only use this icon (typing your text in the first prompt, then the url in the second:


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks eric! 

sweet


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

*Nice!*

very slightly before my time (about a year) but very nice.

That Yeti C-26s were sweet! 

Fluff


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what kind of cable hanger is on the back of neds epic? I need 1 exactly like it  Does the hanger fit between the gaps of the seat colar? (as the gap is pretty narrow, or does it bolt on from the side?

eric did the frame come with one? put the speed controllers on the back last night, looks nice


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of cable hanger is on the back of neds epic? I need 1 exactly like it  Does the hanger fit between the gaps of the seat colar? (as the gap is pretty narrow, or does it bolt on from the side?
> 
> eric did the frame come with one? put the speed controllers on the back last night, looks nice


Didn't have one when I bought it...Black XT Canti's, no hanger like the one you speak of.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

no worries mate 

can anyone else help me please


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of cable hanger is on the back of neds epic? I need 1 exactly like it  Does the hanger fit between the gaps of the seat colar? (as the gap is pretty narrow, or does it bolt on from the side?
> 
> eric did the frame come with one? put the speed controllers on the back last night, looks nice


Those are pretty common. I think Dia Compe made em. They fit on both sides of the pinch bolt bosses. Dont think Ive seen one in black though.

I cant really tell from the pics, and also dont know the Epic frame enough, but he might even have one of those types that fits in the middle of the pinch bolt.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those are pretty common. I think Dia Compe made em. They fit on both sides of the pinch bolt bosses. Dont think Ive seen one in black though.
> 
> I cant really tell from the pics, and also dont know the Epic frame enough, but he might even have one of those types that fits in the middle of the pinch bolt.


Yeah, that was a Dia-Compe. They were steel so all I've seen are chromed. I don't see them in QBP's offereings any longer - there's a different version. Check with cyclocross supply companies. They are still used on many cross frames. Actually just found the beast at cyclocrossworld.com http://www.store.yahoo.com/cyclocrossworld/diacomrearca.html It may look black in the photo, but it's chrome.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

many thanks guys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

*1992 UCI World Champ's Bikes*

rascal with campa


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## 446670h (Oct 9, 2005)

Any '91 pics? or link to video?


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think I had that issue... I have a couple of Winning magazines from 1987, there is nice coverage of that season's NORBA championship, I've been meaning to scan for you lot. This serves as nice motivation to get it done.


----------



## bubba888 (Mar 25, 2006)

*the lung Sunday 11-9-2008*

https://sacramentocx.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dsc_0165.jpg


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*he won Nats*



bubba888 said:


> https://sacramentocx.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/dsc_0165.jpg


Masters in cx a few years back with piss poor (by Nat Champs) cx skills 2006 I think

was fun to watch the lung in Action


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

446670h said:


> Any '91 pics? or link to video?


If I dug around I could find a few instamatic blurry pictures of the racers flying by us in the woods outside of of Lucca. That and a few pictures of the local mushroom pickers who were busy gathering their little morsels. Unconcerned that the best mtn bikers of the time were invading their little part of the world.

I think that was 91, or maybe 92.


----------

